# Maumee Valley



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any word on what the tests are and how the dogs are doing?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby to third
2,3,5,8,9,11,
12,13,14,15,
18,19,20


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Quad in the open 3 retired 2 long one short and the flyer, taking about 10 min a dog to run


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby to fourth

5,8,9,13,14,15,18,20


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby Results

1. #8 Calli handler owner Wayne Moore

2. #14 Echo handler and owner Deb Stuckey

3. #5 Mickey handler owner Robby Bickley

4. # 9 Tinker handler Jason Baker owner Gregg Leonard (makes derby list)

RJ #13 Teal handler owner Connie Dresser

Jam # 15 Boogie handler Jason Baker owner Karen McCullah

Congrats to all

Thanks to judges Penn Cox and Shawn Stahl for some very well thought out and difficult tests.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

derby list for gregg, jason and tinker! congrats!

wayne, congrats on the win!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

31 dogs back in the Open for the land blind. No numbers


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

15 to the water blind after a double land blind


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Gwen Jones said:


> 15 to the water blind after a double land blind


Anyone have those 15 #'s ?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Q to fourth
2,3,6,9,14,20, 21, 24


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Q partial results

1.Macy owner handler Jerry Running

2. Tinker owner Gregg Leonard handler Jason Baker(Qaa at 23 months)

3. Mickey owner handler Robby Bickley

Sorry don't know more, I had to take the bird boys home.

Thanks again to Shawn Stahl and Penn Cox for some very tough but fair tests.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Gregg, Tinker, and Jason! Derby list and QAA in one weekend!

Congrats to Robbie Bickley & Mickey on a a pair of 3rds this weekend.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats again gregg, jason and tinker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats Gregg & Tinker. 

Any open results???


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Gregg! Way to go Tinker!!
-trudie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Gregg on. "Puppy double header" of sorts. Nice weekend!

congrats also to Jerry Running on the Blue with Macy.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Gregg, on an awesome weekend with Tinker! QAA at 23 months is strong!

rita


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Open news? Would be much appreciated if you've got some....


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Partial open results. 2nd #75 cash, Milton jones/harp,4th #29 Frazier, Robichaux/brasseaux,Rj #10 Brees, Barras/lBrasseaux. Last series quad with big channel swim on long retired ( if done properly), many hunts behind guns. Congrats to all.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice job in the derby Deb.....congrats....Jim


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone have the rest of the results for the open?


----------

